# Venus fly trap..



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Anyone own one and have some tips?

I just got one and have no idea.. :/

Gonna do some research...

here's a vid of me poking it to close  lol


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

oh man, i had those (and many other species) a couple years back but they've always died on me so i gave up.... ive read somewhere it's best to give them RO water or something because they are used to being in nutrient poor environments. u'll have to keep the humidity high so why not keep them under that plastic cover again? so giving them tap water overtime accumulates salts and kills them. good luck with it!  OH AND FEED THEM LIVE INSECTS ONCE A MONTH >
ps. free tom for the plants? XD


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

XD tmrwwwwww for sure...

I'm gonna do some trimmings, and some (throwing away) I'll give them to you u can throw them if u dont want any... lol


And yes I've been reading I will post if I can keep it alive!!!!! haha maybe make a journal


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Some species are plants with re-use traps. 
Others however, are one-time-use-trap plants (looks like you have one of these).
That is, every time the trap is triggered to close, it assumes to have caught something and is attempting to start release of enzymes to digest it's 'food'
try to avoid triggering the traps unless with 'food'.

http://www.flytrapcare.com/


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I've grown Venus fly traps for a number of years.
You could use RO or distilled water -- either will do. Make sure it doesn't get dry. Venus fly traps do well with plastic covers to keep the moisture in.
The plant needs to "rest" in the winter, so keep it in a cool location like a north window ledge. It will lose some leaves over the winter. This is normal. Make sure to remove any dead leaves so that fungus does not take over.
In February or so, move the plant to a sunnier location (east, west or south window). The plant will start to grow again and may even flower. 

Good luck!


----------

